# 2009 Eos, engine fault workshop warnings, dealer can't figure out issue!



## antropovsky (Sep 14, 2014)

2009 Volkswagen Eos, 

The very day of a 13 hr trip to a new job, the dash cluster lights up like a xmas tree. I had no choice, I had to make the trip that day. I disconnected the battery and reconnected it, and was able to make the trip without any issues. Prior to this, the seatbelt warning had been on for weeks (despite the seatbelt being connected), I don't know if this is unrelated or not. 

A few days later, the cluster lit up again, but this time I lost power and my car wouldn't accelerate. So i took it into the mechanic.

They ran a diagnostic:

They noted EPC light and Check Engine Light on.

They replaced the power supply? - Didn't fix the problem

They replaced the Gateway Control Module\All comfort Control modules - Didn't fix it

Next they recommended to fix the ABS module, but weren't able to guarantee me that this would fix the problem.

So i took the car home, hoping I could pinpoint the exact problem and fix it and only it.

So here I am 

The dealer gave me a 3 page transcript of the diagnostic. Unfortunately I don't know how to read it.

Any help please, I'm tired of the bus!


----------



## 92JETTGL (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey buddy,
You should try and post on the EOS forum, good luck with the x-mas lights!


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

A friend of mine had this same issue on his Volvo. he changed that battery and it hasn't happened in almost a year, when this was a monthly occurrence.


----------

